# On Balance Scales - @ Great Price!



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

On Balance Scales for your coffee needs, ideal for domestic and commercial setting from 500g to 2000g with 0.1 resolution.

These scales are so robust we are giving 3 years NO quibble warranty/ replacement.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Barista%20Tools/Timers%20and%20Scales/On%20Balance%20Scales


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Not the greatest of prices as I picked up the On Balance Envy at LCF for £15 incl. VAT


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

That was on offer for lfc


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I understand that but they were obviously not being sold at a loss at LCF so that would make your markup over 100%

That doesn't constitute a deal in my eyes. Sorry!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Not sure where u got that idea of percentage markup defining a good deal! Lol.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Anyway, Thanks for ur comments. It will be difficult for u to find a similar de al If u do se will Match it!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Okay well markup aside, one swift look on ebay and the same scales come up as £32 delivered.

Your price excluding delivery is £37.19 (incl VAT). How much would you charge for delivery on top for this item?

I don't mean to be rude but a deal to me is a price that is cheaper than you can get elsewhere.

This is not the case by a long shot so where's the deal??


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Great! Exactly what We wanted. I guess u want one, we can price Match the eBay one. How do you want to pay?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Rubbish sales tactics.









Read my first post.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

He picked a set up at lfc


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you will do me a set for £30 delivered I will have one please.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> If you will do me a set for £30 delivered I will have one please.


Which scale are you referring too. I will see what We can do.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

You can have mine for £20 delivered.

Boxed, still with the shrink wrap on the scale itself.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Milanski offer you a good deal, used scales!



Milanski said:


> You can have mine for £20 delivered.
> 
> Boxed, still with the shrink wrap on the scale itself.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Guys, sorry, I have just read on them and I want 0.01 not 0.1 increments. thanks to both of you though for your kind offers!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I get annoyed with these offers to price match. So I want to buy a product and if I start trawling around looking for the best price and am told by a vendor that if I find one cheaper they will price match it. Wrong! How about I will give the business to the vendor who was cheapest in the first place. For me to go back to a company who offered to price match I want added value eg a sweetener...I did all the work, to give you the business?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

On principle I always buy from the original vendor who offered the cheapest price. Price matching offers no incentive.


----------



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting info on their shot timer!

"The Shot Timer accurately measures the time taken to make the perfect espresso and get the best extraction from your coffee beans. Time for extraction should be between 20 and 25 minutes. Shorter time means the coffee is being ground too coarse. Any longer means the coffee beans are being ground too fine."


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not sure I could get 20 mins out of my grinder, beast that she is.

Maybe I should upgrade then?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I quite like longer pours...!?


----------

